# First attempt at segmenting carbon fiber



## MattDaddy (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of the Wall Street II that I knocked out this afternoon using an absolutely beautiful carbon fiber blank made by CaptG and a Metallic Red from Exotic Blanks.  Thanks for the great supplies.  Kept this one simple because the process of segmenting with these materials/formats was a new experiment.  I think it worked pretty well.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work, Matt.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet pen


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 29, 2009)

Great looking pen.


----------



## scotirish (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great!  :beauty:  Nice choice of color on the insert also.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice looking and interesting...

  -Barry


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice pen.


----------

